# Recherche Système 7.5.3 à installer



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Après 7 ans... j'ai pu récupérer mon premier mac; un LC 475! Ma soeur l'a exploité pendant tout ce temps et voulait s'en débarasser. Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais l'initialiser et installer un système propre.

Configuration: Mémoire vive: 8MB - Disque dur: 160Méga - Lecteur CD Externe.

Et ayant perdu les disquettes d'installations, je cherche une âme généreuse pouvant m'envoyer l'OS tournant le mieux sur cette bécane... Le système 7.5.3 je pense? Ou bien?

Qui pourrait me l'envoyer, ce serait sympa... ou un lien pour le télécharger, si ça existe toujours.

Merci de votre aide précieuse et bonne soirée.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

La version française du Système 7.5.3 est disponible, gratuitement, auprès d'Apple à l'adresse suivante : http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/French/Macintosh/System/Full_Installs/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/.

Deux mises à jour pour ce système, compatibles avec le LC 475, sont également disponibles à l'adresse suivante :
http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/MultiCountry/Macintosh/System/.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Sympa d'avoir répondu! Je suis sur un G4 et je peux graver des CD's - donc je préfère télécharger le système en une seule fois pour ensuite le mettre dans mon LC475! Est-ce possible de trouver le système 7.5.3 et les deux mises-à-jours en un seul fichier? Au moins pour le système...


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Il s'agit en fait d'une image-disque segmentée. Une fois que tu auras récupéré tous les morceaux et monté l'image avec Disk Copy, un seul volume apparaîtra sur ton bureau. Il ne te restera plus dès lors qu'à graver une copie de ce nouveau volume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. : En ce qui concerne les mises à jour (7.5.3 Rev. 2 et 7.5.5), tu peux te contenter de récupérer les segments. Tu n'auras pas de problème pour les ouvrir une fois le Système 7.5.3 installé sur le LC.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok! alors j'ai téléchargé les 17 segments et ils sont sur mon bureau! Mais le disk copy m'a fait une "Erreur lors du montage", m'indique mon safari... qu'est-ce que?

Et comment faire pour en faire qu'une seule image?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Ne t'inquiètes pas du message d'erreur de Safari.
Veilles à ce les segments soient tous dans le même dossier, et essaye de monter l'image avec "Utilitaire de disque" (ou avec Disk Copy si tu utilises Classic).


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok ils sont tous dans le meme dossier les segments; j'ai ouvert UTILITAIRE DE DISQUE - et ensuite je fais comment? je suis un peu novice.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Menu "Images" &gt; "Ouvrir..."


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok ça marche! Menu Images; Nouvelle; images du dossier, j'ai obtenu un .dmg! je peux graver ça pour mon LC 475 alors? et que me disais-tu pour le 7.5.5? il y avait pas besoin de faire d'images disques?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Les mises à jour 7.5.3 Rev. 2 et 7.5.5 sont déjà présentées sous forme d'images-disques (segmentées, mais ça n'a pas d'importance). Tu pourras les ouvrir sous Système 7.5.3 grâce à Disk Copy.

Si Disk Copy n'est pas installé sur ton ordinateur, tu peux le télécharger ici.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok merci pour ton aide. Autrement, le Système 8.0 serait trop gourmand pour mon petit LC 475?

Mémoire Vive: 8MB
Disque dur: 160 Méga.
Lecteur de CD externe.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Février 2004)

Beaucoup trop gourmand.
Selon moi, pour utiliser OS 8 convenablement, il faut au minimum un PPC (donc 75 Mhz), 16 Mo de RAM (si possible 32, sinon utiliser la mémoire virtuelle)


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok Dark Templar, alors quel serait le meilleur OS pouvant bien tourner sur mon LC 475? Oui tu l'as dit c'est la dèche... mais faut également savoir qu'à "l'époque" c'était suffisant pour ClarisWorks. C'est vrai que c'est peu par-rapport à mes 2 Giga de mémoire vive sur mon bon G4


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

D'après la documentation Apple, le LC 475 est compatible avec les systèmes 8 et 8.1 (pas au-delà, voir le document).
Cela dit, 8 Mo de RAM, c'est vraiment très peu... Même pour un 7.5.5, ça risque d'être juste.

Il semble que le LC 475 était fourni à l'origine avec un Système 7.5 (il n'est pas compatible avec les versions antérieures). Dans ton cas, il serait peut-être bon d'en rester à la version 7.5.3 révision 2.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok merci, on laisse tomber le 8.0! Et le système 7.5.3 tu dis que c'est trop juste? Quel système serait le mieux adapté? Juste pour faire tourner le système comme il faut sans bouffer trop de mémoire! Après, je m'occuperai de savoir ce qu'en je ferai de cette vieille bécane


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Février 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Ok Dark Templar, alors quel serait le meilleur OS pouvant bien tourner sur mon LC 475? Oui tu l'as dit c'est la dèche... mais faut également savoir qu'à "l'époque" c'était suffisant pour ClarisWorks.


Le mien (avec 8 Mo de RAM mais RAM Doubler) tourne parfaitement sur 7.1 et je crois que c'est ce que tu peux y mettre de mieux.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le mien (avec 8 Mo de RAM mais RAM Doubler) tourne parfaitement sur 7.1.



Attention toutefois, le Système 7.1 (tout comme le Système 7 Pro) n'est supporté sur ce modèle que grâce à un System Enabler  (System Enabler 065) qu'il convient de se procurer séparément.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok merci pour ces précieuses informations!!! Bonne soirée.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

J'ai oublié de dire que j'avais 8 méga de mémoire vive physique et RAM DOUBLER également. Le système 7.5.3 c'est ok? Ou tu restes sur ta position? 7.1? Si oui, pourrais-tu me passer le lien stp?


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Février 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> tout comme le Système 7 Pro


Tiens, je ne connais pas, c'est quoi ?
Pour les système enablers, le sujet  Adresses Utiles du forum JurassicMac permet d'arriver ici mais je ne sais pas lequel est le bon (il y en a un pour LC 550 et pour les autres ce n'est pas précisé).

Edit : arg ! t'as édité ton message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour dylan dog, c'est ici mais par pitié regarde le sujet adresses utiles du forum jurassicmac la prochaine fois que tu poses une question.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Ce document dresse la liste des compatibilités matérielles pour les systèmes 7.1 à 7.6. Il indique également les System Enablers requis par chaque machine.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je ne connais pas, c'est quoi ?



Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le Système 7 Pro était une version intermédiaire du Système 7.1 destinée à fonctionner sur les premiers Power Macintosh. C'était, à l'époque, l'équivalent de ce que Mac OS X 10.2.7 a été pour les G5 (toute proportion gardée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Sympa la précision! Alors je pense plutôt me mettre au 7.1? Ou au 7.5.3 v2? C'est la grande question. Et si je puis me permettre, à quoi utilises-tu ton petit LC?

Pourrais-tu me passer le lien pour le système 7.1 en FR stp? S'il tourne vraiment bien?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (29 Février 2004)

Le Système 7.1 n'étant pas disponible au téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (il n'y a que le 7.0.1, incompatible avec ta machine), je te conseille de te rabattre sur le Système 7.5.3 et sa mise à jour Rév. 2 disponibles aux liens cités précédemment.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Et bien dis-donc que des informations; alors, car là je commence à tout mélanger! je peux en rester au 7.5? vu que le Enabler truc bidule y'a le "!" ou le "*" sur LC 475 ça va pas  ?!


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Question finale:

7.5 ou 7.1? le 7.5 ne risque-t-il pas de tourner trop juste et le 7.1 confortablement? je rappelle: Mémoire vive: 8MB - disque dur: 160 méga et lecteur de cd externe. Il paraît que Linux d'après le Vieux Briscard que ça tournerai mal.


----------



## LC475 (29 Février 2004)

Optimisation du 7.5


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Et ça veut dire quoi tout ces textes ???


----------



## LC475 (29 Février 2004)

7.1


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok alors 7.1 et non pas le 7.5? Le lien que tu m'as donné, le système est en français? et qu'en pensent les autres qui m'ont si sympathiquement conseillés jusqu'à maintenant...


----------



## LC475 (29 Février 2004)

Le 7.1 est très stable et se contente de 4 Mo de ram.
Le 7.5.3 est plus complet mais nécessite 8 Mo de ram.
Le 8.1 est mieux, mais nécessite au moins 24 Mo de ram.

Pour le choix du système, il faut voir quelle version de l'OS les applications que tu veux utiliser requièrent.
Je m'orienterais vers le 7.1 ou le 8.1.


----------



## dylan-dog (29 Février 2004)

Ok alors allons-y avec le 7.1. Mais il est en FRANCAIS?. N'ayant que 8MB cela va pas poser de problèmes? Je cherche avant tout un bon OS. Ensuite, je verrais bien ce qu'en je ferai de cette machine! T'as une idée ou une proposition? Tu t'en sers pourquoi la tienne? la "domotique" ça me branche mais je crains que ce soit trop compliqué.


----------



## Luc G (29 Février 2004)

Ne te fais pas plus de mouron que nécessaire :  sur ton LC475,
- tu peux utiliser sans problème le 7.1 (8Mo, c'est même la gloire pour ça, avec clarisworks4, il tourne sous 4M0) ;
- tu peux utiliser le 7.5.3 (ou le 7.5.5) : il vaudrait mieux avoir 12 ou 16 Mo mais ça passe avec 8 (j'ai au boulot un LCIII qui tourne comme ça depuis un moment et qui a remplacé un autre LCIII qui n'avait que 8Mo). Le seul pb Avec 8 Mo c'est qu'il vaut mieux n'utiliser qu'une appli à la fois (sauf petites applis) et que pour certaines applis gourmandes, ça va ramer (navigateur internet, faut en trouver un économe).
- ta machine pourrait même passer au 8.0
- mais il te faudrait là obligatoirement de la mémoire en plus (je bosse tous les jours avec, à côté d'un Dell, un centris 650 sous OS8, mais j'ai 32 ou 48, je ne sais même plus Mo) et ton disque serait limite (il est largement assez gros pour un 7.5, a fortiori pour un 7.1).

Le choix entre le 7.1 et le 7.5 n'est pas évident : certains trouvent le 7.1 plus stable et il est moins gourmand. Le 7.5.3 ou 7.5.5 est plus pratique question réseau. Les 2 sont parfaitement utilisables pour clarisworks.

PS : les LCIII que j'utilise font essentiellement tourner des programmes hypercard.


----------



## LC475 (2 Mars 2004)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> 7.1




Le même en VF


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le Système 7 Pro était une version intermédiaire du Système 7.1 destinée à fonctionner sur les premiers Power Macintosh.



_À l'attention de Dark Templar._

Sorti en octobre 1993, le Système 7 Pro (Système 7.1.1) est en fait une version intermédiaire du Système 7.1 à laquelle avaient été ajoutés trois logiciels vendus séparément jusqu'alors : AppleScript, QuickTime et PowerTalk.
C'est le Système 7.1.2 qui devait assurer la compatibilité avec les puces PowerPC. Très instable, il fut livré avec les premiers Power Macintosh et devait être rapidement remplacé par la mise à jour 7.1.3.

Mes souvenirs n'étaient donc pas si bons...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2004)

Merci bien.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (10 Mars 2004)

Bonsoir

Vous n'en avez pas parlé je crois, mais que pensez vous d'un 7.6.1 par rapport au 7.5.x ou même 7.1 ?
Quels sont les RAM et DD requis ? Quels sont les avantages ?

De mon côté je viens de récupérer un LC III avec 20 Mo (ou 22) de RAM et 80 Mo de DD alors je m'interroge.

Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

Je n'ai jamais essayé le système 7.6, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le dernier système gratuit est le 7.5.3.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (10 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais essayé le système 7.6, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le dernier système gratuit est le 7.5.3.



J'ai des paquets de syst 7 originaux et je dois avoir les 3 dans le tas.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (13 Mars 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Cham]De mon côté je viens de récupérer un LC III avec 20 Mo (ou 22) de RAM et 80 Mo de DD alors je m'interroge.



Mac OS 7.6.1 est compatible avec le LC III et ton ordinateur semble avoir suffisamment de mémoire vive. Cependant, la documentation Apple indique que 70 Mo d'espace libre sont nécessaires pour effectuer l'installation recommandée (ce chiffre tombe à 40 Mo si l'on se contente d'une installation minimale.
Pour information, le Système 7.5.5 se contente de 4 Mo de mémoire vive et de 21 Mo d'espace libre (voir ce document).


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2004)

Comme le dit Xavier, avec les vieilles bécanes, il faut faire attention aux capacités de la machine au moins autant qu'à la compatibilité théorique : les systèmes ont eu tendance à enfler en termes de besoins mémoire mais surtout de besoin disque.

80 Mo, c'est idéal pour le 7.1. C'est aussi bon pour le 7,5 sans problème (tu peux faire des systèmes de 20Mo mais même de beaucoup moins. Par contre 4Mo en RAM, ce serait un peu juste même si c'est possible).

Le 7.6 doit être jouable à condition d'alléger un peu mais il faut voir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle en fonction de ce que tu veux installer sur ta bécane en dehors du système : 80 Mo, c'était beaucoup à l'époque, aujourd'hui c'est même pas la taille d'une photo haute définition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Alors, faut faire des compromis.


----------



## Eric2 (17 Mars 2004)

Je crois que le site Multilmac.ch propose au téléchargement les systèmes de 1 à 7. Ce site refait l'historique d'Apple de 1978 à 1990.


----------

